# asus eee Vs. gentoo

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, fino a quando mi limitavo a leggere del eee sui blog stranieri non mi sentivo molto interessato ma adesso, con l'uscita in italia questo giocattolino mi sta intrigando sempre di più.

Ovviamente se lo prendessi sostituirei il sistema installato con l'amata gentoo ma prima ancora volevo conoscere le vostre opinioni.

Io ne ho lette di contrastanti e ciò che mi lascia più pensare è la dimensione del monitor e la sua risoluzione (7" a 800x480 se non sbaglio) e ovviamente quella della tastiera (il fatto che non ci sia il tastierino numerico è positivo ma ...).

voi che opinioni vi siete fatti ? qualcuno di voi l'ha magari preso all'estero ?

suvvia non siate timidi  :Wink: 

----------

## 102376

guarda anche io sono molto perplesso, ma molto affascinato.

leggevo che ad agosto esce una versione + "potente" con 1'' in piu' rispetto allo schermo, ed hd un po' piu' grande.

[url]

http://www.eeepc.it/[/url]

se anche in italia esce ad agosto, aspetterei quel modello, sperando che non lo alzino troppo di prezzo

----------

## riverdragon

La macchina della Asus è molto carina, ma:sinceramente non ci installerei gentoo: il pochissimo spazio a disposizione (4 GB sul disco SSD e 512 MB di ram) e la bassa potenza del processore, che è un Ultra Low Voltage, ne fanno secondo me un cattivo candidato per compilare; andrei su una precompilata, tipo ArchLinux.

Il monitor, indipendente dalle dimensioni, ha una risoluzione orizzontale di soli 800 pixel, che rovinerebbe la visualizzazione della quasi totalità dei siti web; aspetterei una versione con risoluzione orizzontale pari almeno a 1024 pixel.

La batteria dura, secondo qualche prova che ho letto, circa tre ore; troppo poco, per un portatile dall'estrema mobilità e che ha pure un disco SSD e non tradizionale.

In futuro sembra verrà integrato un modulo WiMax, anche se l'utilizzo è dipendente dall'offerta degli operatori.

----------

## flocchini

io la penso come riverdragon. Inoltre essendomi scottato con il suspend sul mio attuale portatile, mi chiedo se in una macchina ultramobile come quella sia supportata perfettamente tale caratteristica secondo me fondamentale oppure si resti alla stessa mediocrita' del suspend tradizionale con blocchi, moduli inadeguati e via dicendo.

----------

## horace

ma se doveste scegliere una precompilata al posto di gentoo? io proprio non riesco a farmene piacere mezza   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

bah ... se lo scopo e' quello di avere un portatile a basso costo, e' meglio un usato. Se invece e' quello di avere un gadget con funzioni da pc, preferisco uno smartphone/cellulare/pda ... tanto tra poco escono quelli con Android se proprio vi fa schifo WM6. 

Sul mio HTC (con wm6, che non fa schifo come i precedenti) ci faccio girare il tomtom, un browser per le connessioni di emergenza, word/excel e compagnia bella (o brutta), la posta, l'agenda, skype e msn, e una certa quantita' di futility. Con la differenza che il mio sta in tasca e fa anche da telefono.

Poi... quest'anno a las Vegas dicono sia stata la sagra dell'UMPC, ma mi sa di ennesima nicchia di mercato le cui esigenze non siano state dettate dalla gente ma dal mercato stesso.

----------

## Ic3M4n

Tra le varie che ho provato l'unica che mi ha soddisfatto è arch. Però in effetti non saprei cosa farmene con un eepc, l'utilità massima che ci vedo è metterci una bella distro senza X e imparare ad utilizzare emacs e/o vi e latex.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Tra le varie che ho provato l'unica che mi ha soddisfatto è arch. Però in effetti non saprei cosa farmene con un eepc, l'utilità massima che ci vedo è metterci una bella distro senza X e imparare ad utilizzare emacs e/o vi e latex.

 

Meno male che non sei nel marketing di ASUS   :Laughing: 

Scherzo... 

Ritornando al discorso la asus ha sviluppato mi pare una variante di turbolinux che è fenomenale... Ovviamente sarebbe meglio una gentoo precompilata su un'altra macchina... tanto il proc dell'eee è un celeron m...

Ciao!

----------

## Kernel78

Calma calma, se anche l'hw non è il massimo per compilare posso sempre sfruttare il metodo del portatile felice (l'ho usato per installare gentoo su un p3).

I miei dubbi sono relativi alla praticità dell'oggetto:

- il monitor con la sua risoluzione

- la tastiera minuscola

Non vorrei farmi fregare dall'hype e trovarmi con un grazioso fermaporta ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   Tra le varie che ho provato l'unica che mi ha soddisfatto è arch. Però in effetti non saprei cosa farmene con un eepc, l'utilità massima che ci vedo è metterci una bella distro senza X e imparare ad utilizzare emacs e/o vi e latex. 
> 
> Meno male che non sei nel marketing di ASUS  
> 
> Scherzo... 
> ...

 

io adoro i portatili dell'asus. Però onestamente cosa ci puoi fare con un monitor del genere? hai provato a lavorare con qualcosa a quella risoluzione?

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Però onestamente cosa ci puoi fare con un monitor del genere? hai provato a lavorare con qualcosa a quella risoluzione?

 

bisognerebbe vederlo.

non è detto che la risoluzione sia scarsa, perché il monitor è piccolo.

può darsi che 800 punti x 480 siano adeguati per quelle dimensioni.

e la scheda grafica ha pur sempre il supporto a 2 monitor esterni, fino a 1600×1280.

il punto per scegliere, secondo me, è l'uso che se ne vuole fare.

a me queste sembrano macchine da utilizzare quasi esclusivamente connessi ad internet, delegando la maggior parte possibile di potenza di calcolo (e memoria di massa) a qualche appoggio remoto.

forse, non siamo ancora abituati a sufficienza a ragionare in un certo modo.

----------

## Peach

io all'asus preferirei 100000 volte l'XO (aka OLPC)

l'asus è una ciofeca in confronto e non vale assolutamente la pena IMHO.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io all'asus preferirei 100000 volte l'XO (aka OLPC)
> 
> l'asus è una ciofeca in confronto e non vale assolutamente la pena IMHO.

 

beh, a parte l'estetica del XO (che personalmente trovo lassativa) su cui cmq posso soprassedere sai se questo viene venduto in italia o se devo andare a comprarlo nel terzo mondo ? e soprattutto hai un link con le specifiche ?

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> hai un link con le specifiche ?

 

http://laptop.org/

fino a natale scorso c'era la possibilità di acquistarlo (ne acquistavi effettivamente due, di cui uno per un bambino di un paese sottosviluppato) per circa 350 dollari (che dovevano pure includere le spese di spedizione se nn ricordo male)

----------

## djinnZ

Avevo pensato di regalarne uno al nipotino ma quello che non mi ha convinto è che non ho trovato modo per farlo andare dove mi pare e preferirei poter scegliere dove inviarli.

----------

## Peach

a tal proposito:

XO and l'EeePC: Comparing Size, Keyboard and Screens

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> a tal proposito:
> 
> XO and l'EeePC: Comparing Size, Keyboard and Screens

 

kakkio, ho trovato solo adesso il tempo per guardarlo ...

Il maggior fattore che mi frenava nell'acquistare un eee è la dimensione della tastiera e vedere che quella dell'XO ha dei tasti ancora più piccoli mi ha fatto rabbrividire ...

La dimensione del monitor per me non è fondamentale, ovviamente non sarebbe la mia macchina primaria ma solo un "muletto", pensavo di selezionarmi sul fisso le notizie che voglio approfondire e poi scaricarmele sul eee per potermele leggere in treno o quando sono a zonzo sui mezzi ...

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il maggior fattore che mi frenava nell'acquistare un eee è la dimensione della tastiera e vedere che quella dell'XO ha dei tasti ancora più piccoli mi ha fatto rabbrividire ..

 

cmq facci caso: i tasti saranno stati anche fatti per un bambino ma notavo che almeno hanno avuto il pensiero di distanziarli un po' tra di loro. come diceva qualcuno che s'è preso l'XO, nonostante avesse le dita ciccione, riusciva a scrivere comodamente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> cmq facci caso: i tasti saranno stati anche fatti per un bambino ma notavo che almeno hanno avuto il pensiero di distanziarli un po' tra di loro. come diceva qualcuno che s'è preso l'XO, nonostante avesse le dita ciccione, riusciva a scrivere comodamente.

 

se usi solo gli indici riesci a scrivere agevolmente ma a voler usare più dita ti si incastrano (cacchio su 4 tasti l'XO è più stretto di mezzo pollice  :Shocked:  )

alla fine non ho le dita ciccione e quindi non mi serve avere spazio tra i tasti ma la tastiera più grande è per me una caratteristica fondamentale (infatti come già dicevo è questo il mio unico blocco nell'acquisto, devo passare a vederlo dal vivo per chiarirmi le idee)

----------

## randomaze

Per rispondere al subject del thread: gentoo-wiki

Concordo con chi suggerisce di non compilare direttamente sull'e³pc ma usare un PC esterno (peraltro, nonostante sia ovunque riportato che la CPU é a 900MHz nessuno dice che dalla fabbrica esce downcloccata a 600MHz).

Il video: per leggere in treno, guardare un DivX o comunque fare "qualcosa" basta. Per fare le cose più serie (tipo usarlo come sostituto del PC quando siete nella casa al mare) é meglio un portatile o, eventualmente, un monitor esterno.

La tastiera: IMHO é più facile scrivere qualcosa sulla tastiera dell'eee piuttosto che fare un numero di telefono sul nokia n73. Poi anche qui, se volete fare cose più serie dell'uso "in condizioni estremamente mobili" é bene considerare la possibilità di una tastiera esterna.

Personalmente sono contento di averlo preso  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## MajinJoko

per la risoluzione, questo vorrebbe essere un "simulatore" che da un idea di come si vedrebbe:

http://www.eeepc.it/eeepc.php

Per quello che ho trovato in rete, è davvero un sub-notebook molto carino.

Peccato per:

- le casse a fianco allo schermo, se le avessero fatte un pò più piccole si potevan guadagnare 1o 2 pollici;

- l'autonomia limitata (per chi ne fa un utilizzo estremamente mobile)

- l'hd a stato solido che nella versione a 4gb è praticamente integrato sulla scheda madre

- il dowclock nativo a 600MHz (a me onestamente basterebbe, ma non capisco perché spacciarlo come un 900, quando per farlo andare a tale velocità bisogna fare qualche operazione "da smanettone").

La versione marchiata TIM da 399 € può restare in negozio, ma appena torna quella da 299 € nei centri commerciali, la tentazione è molto forte.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo con chi suggerisce di non compilare direttamente sull'e³pc ma usare un PC esterno (peraltro, nonostante sia ovunque riportato che la CPU é a 900MHz nessuno dice che dalla fabbrica esce downcloccata a 600MHz).
> 
> 

 

se è per questo nessuno dice che appena lo accendi dovresti sistemare dei problemi di sicurezza

In ogni caso grazie per aver condiviso la tua esperienza e le tue impressioni.

Purtroppo dovrò aspettare che arrivino ulteriori scorte al media world (mi hanno detto di aspettare l'inizio di marzo).

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Concordo con chi suggerisce di non compilare direttamente sull'e³pc ma usare un PC esterno (peraltro, nonostante sia ovunque riportato che la CPU é a 900MHz nessuno dice che dalla fabbrica esce downcloccata a 600MHz).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hai centrato il punto debole (IMHO): la distribuzione e la cura con cui é stata adattata. Qualcosina lo hanno fatto per renderla abbastanza usabile ma secondo me siamo ben lontani da quello che dovrebbe essere un OS per l'utente finale.

Sia dal punto di vista della sicurezza (e pensare che hanno messo su un antivirus che non ho ancora capito da dove parte) che dal punto di vista dei programmi.

 *Quote:*   

> Purtroppo dovrò aspettare che arrivino ulteriori scorte al media world (mi hanno detto di aspettare l'inizio di marzo).

 

La cosa che più mi impressiona é questa... ovunque arriva sparisce in un paio di giorni. Se la versione linux fosse curata un pò meglio sarebbe un notevole veicolo pubblicitario per il pinguino

----------

## flocchini

e se "qualcuno" avesse volutamente pilotato la cosa?   :Rolling Eyes:   Pensate, tra qualche mese un bel worm che attacca tutti gli eeepc connessi al web con samba aperto... immagine di linux in ginocchio di fronte all'utente comune.

----------

## Kernel78

[OT]ma in italia è disponibile solo in bianco o c'è anche nel più fiko nero ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> e se "qualcuno" avesse volutamente pilotato la cosa?    Pensate, tra qualche mese un bel worm che attacca tutti gli eeepc connessi al web con samba aperto... immagine di linux in ginocchio di fronte all'utente comune.

 

allora iniziamo a scrivere un worm che infetti gli eee bucabili e applichi la patch prima di cancellarsi  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   e se "qualcuno" avesse volutamente pilotato la cosa?    Pensate, tra qualche mese un bel worm che attacca tutti gli eeepc connessi al web con samba aperto... immagine di linux in ginocchio di fronte all'utente comune. 
> 
> allora iniziamo a scrivere un worm che infetti gli eee bucabili e applichi la patch prima di cancellarsi 

 

Non so perché ma entrambi gli scenari che state prospettando fanno un pò paura  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> [OT]ma in italia è disponibile solo in bianco o c'è anche nel più fiko nero ?

 

In realtà la gestione dei colori ancora non la ho capita bene.... credo che i colori dipendano anche dal modello. Per quello che ho visto i TIM (quelli con modem e contratto a 399€) sono neri mentre gli altri sono bianchi.... di più non ti so dire.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *flocchini wrote:*   e se "qualcuno" avesse volutamente pilotato la cosa?    Pensate, tra qualche mese un bel worm che attacca tutti gli eeepc connessi al web con samba aperto... immagine di linux in ginocchio di fronte all'utente comune. 
> 
> allora iniziamo a scrivere un worm che infetti gli eee bucabili e applichi la patch prima di cancellarsi  
> 
> Non so perché ma entrambi gli scenari che state prospettando fanno un pò paura 
> ...

 

non capisco come mai  :Shocked: 

io mi sono ispirato all'idea di M$

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   [OT]ma in italia è disponibile solo in bianco o c'è anche nel più fiko nero ? 
> 
> In realtà la gestione dei colori ancora non la ho capita bene.... credo che i colori dipendano anche dal modello. Per quello che ho visto i TIM (quelli con modem e contratto a 399€) sono neri mentre gli altri sono bianchi.... di più non ti so dire.

 

all'estero non è così, uno stesso modello è disponibile in più colori ... qui forse vogliono differenziare  :Confused: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In realtà la gestione dei colori ancora non la ho capita bene.... credo che i colori dipendano anche dal modello. Per quello che ho visto i TIM (quelli con modem e contratto a 399€) sono neri mentre gli altri sono bianchi.... di più non ti so dire.

 

Giusto per informazione, a Pc-City hanno l'e³ marchiato TIM di colore bianco.

----------

## lucapost

ci sto facendo davvero un pensierino...

se poi mia sorella me lo acquista on il suo co.co.co/co.co.pro  :Wink: 

99 euri alla mediaworld ed il gioco è fatto!

Vi saprò dire tra un paio di settimane...

----------

## lucapost

http://punto-informatico.it/2211886/PI/News/Asus-svela-il-nuovo-Eee-PC/p.aspx

mi sa che aspetterò ancora un pò...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> http://punto-informatico.it/2211886/PI/News/Asus-svela-il-nuovo-Eee-PC/p.aspx
> 
> mi sa che aspetterò ancora un pò...

 

Ma allora anche su PI ogni tanto parlano di cose interessanti ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte io sono ancora combattuto, per quello che voglio farci io i 4 gb di ssd e i 512 mb di ram di quello attuale sono più che sufficienti (sto sviluppando un estensione ad hoc per FF3 per ... troppo incasinato spiegare tutto). 1,9 pollici in più e il touchpad un filo più grande non guasterebbero ma 100 € solo per queste cose mi lasciano perplesso.

Per adesso continuo il mio sviluppo e quando l'avrò finito valuterò l'acquisto di uno dei due modelli (magari ora che finisco ci saranno anche molti altri UMPC super economici).

----------

## lucapost

schermo + touchpad + 12GB = 100 euro in più

poi voci dicono 1GB di ram ed il modulo wimax, non mi sembra poco...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> schermo + touchpad + 12GB = 100 euro in più
> 
> poi voci dicono 1GB di ram ed il modulo wimax, non mi sembra poco...

 

tenendo conto che dei GB di ssd, del mezzo gb di ram, del modulo wimax e di quello bluetooth non me ne faccio un piffero io prenderei a 100 € in più un aggeggio solo per avere 1,9 pollici in più sul video e il touchpad un filo più grande ...

----------

## MajinJoko

C'è una data più o meno precisa per questo modello 900?

----------

## Kernel78

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> C'è una data più o meno precisa per questo modello 900?

 

C'è il comunicato ufficiale che si limita a indicare la seconda metà del 2008.

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   C'è una data più o meno precisa per questo modello 900? 
> 
> C'è il comunicato ufficiale che si limita a indicare la seconda metà del 2008.

 

giusto in tempo per la laurea  :Wink: 

dannatissima fisica tecnica   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SuonatoreJones

Ciao,

Premetto che non conoscevo molto linux se non per sentito dire, mi sono comprato questo fantastico PC e ho scoperto che si possono fare tutte le cose che mi servono anche con questo sistema operativo.

La versione che é presente nel computer é molto veloce ma mi hanno consigliato di installare gentoo per avere il massimo. Allora ho fatto delle ricerche e sono arrivato in questo sito: http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/Asus_Eee_PC_701 ma ammetto di non aver capito moltissimo.

Guardando il vostro forum ho visto che ci sono tantissimi documenti che spiegano come installare, suppongo che leggendo tutto e integrandolo con quanto scritto in quella pagina dovrei riuscire nell'installazione, é giusto? 

Oppure avete da consigliare un sistema più rapido?

----------

## djinnZ

Non c'è sistema più rapido.

Considerando le scarse prestazioni dell'eee pc se ti è possibile è meglio usare un pc fisso per compilare il sistema (vero che gentoo consente milgiori prestazioni ma devi compilare e per compilare serve potenza di calcolo), ci sono guide specifiche per questo ma non so se da principiante ti conviene.

Se sei a zero con linux inizia con il trovare qualche cosa che ti introduca ai comandi basilari (che puoi anche sperimentare con la distribuzione attuale in buona parte) ed alla struttura generale del sistema poi le guide richiederanno una semplice lettura.

----------

## SuonatoreJones

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non c'è sistema più rapido.
> 
> Considerando le scarse prestazioni dell'eee pc se ti è possibile è meglio usare un pc fisso per compilare il sistema (vero che gentoo consente milgiori prestazioni ma devi compilare e per compilare serve potenza di calcolo), ci sono guide specifiche per questo ma non so se da principiante ti conviene.
> 
> Se sei a zero con linux inizia con il trovare qualche cosa che ti introduca ai comandi basilari (che puoi anche sperimentare con la distribuzione attuale in buona parte) ed alla struttura generale del sistema poi le guide richiederanno una semplice lettura.

 

Ho capito, grazie.

Allora questo fine settimana (mi é sembrato di capire che sarà una cosa molto lunga) proverò a installare questo sistema nel computer che ho a casa e poi vedrò come trasferirlo.

Per i comandi basilari ho qualche ricordo di Unix che usavo al lavoro qualche anno fa.... dovrebbero essere gli stessi, o sbaglio? Almeno.... quando ho aperto la shell dell'eee ho provato qualcosa e sembrato di si (non mi ricordavo come uscire dal vi ma questa é un'altra storia  :Sad:  )

----------

## djinnZ

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> sarà una cosa molto lunga

 Dipende dal pc che usi. Puoi guadagnare tempo montando su ram la dir temporanea per compilare ed usando ccache oppure usando distcc. Per un sistema base dovrebbe volerci una mezza giornata a compilare tutto; se parli di kde/gnome completi allora la prima installazione (consigliabile quella a pacchetti separati se pensi di aggiornare spesso, è più lenta la prima volta ed ai cambi di mayor version ma poi compili molte meno cose per gli aggiornamenti intermedi) è capace di portarti via qualche giorno. 

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> Per i comandi basilari ... dovrebbero essere gli stessi, o sbaglio?

 I comandi base non cambieranno mai, la logica di fondo resta sempre la stessa, ci sono una serie di novità (su unix non c'erano /sys e /proc) ma le cose sono rimaste identiche al vecchio SysV/BSD-Unix4.3 di vent'anni fa.

----------

## Krog

io ho installato gentoo sull'eee pc senza problemi, qualche info qui

----------

